# 10 gal mates



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I'm going to un-divide my ten gal when I clean it out, since one of my boys passed, and I really don't feel ready to buy another. So, I'm currently getting a 3 gal ready, it's going to run for a bit before I cup him to transfer him over.

So, what fish would be alright to add in with him? 
I want to put in cories or otos (maybe one or two of the teeny plecos (bristlenose I think, forgot, it's been a while)) and something that's a bit colorful (but not to where he'd want to eat it) mid to high level for the activity my dad wants. (And my boy has been depressed since his tank mate passed, i swear, he just kinda slowly swims around or hides in his cave like "my flaring rival is gone. WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO?" lol)
But seriously.
Cories, or otos, or the teeny plecos (would like a pair, but don't know how many I could put in or need to put it.)
And something mid-to-high level dwelling.

And I'd kinda like to know of your ten gal. tank communities. Just for examples. xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a bit confused about the three gallon thing....

Basically, your options in a ten gallon are:
- 5 otos
- 4-6 cories, depending on size
- one BN pleco (6 inches is not teeny, and they have a large bioload - IMO too large for a ten gallon)
- one school of 6 small schooling fish
- three larger social fish

Unfortunately, a ten gallon just isn't able to support all the fish you want. 
The primary factor in what fish you choose has to be what kind of water you have. For instance, if you have soft, acidic water, tetras or cories will be better, but in hard alkaline water, you'd be better off with 3 platies.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

my water, before treatment, is generally 6.8, but sometimes will make it to 7.2. I treat it to keep it a nice 7.0.
The three gallon is going to be my boy's temporary home while I ready the 10 gal and get the mates settled in.

Also. Somebody said loaches would be good too.
I know nothing of loaches. What are they, even? Lol. I mean. I looked them up, but I'm so confused. 
And after reading some stuff here and there, I'm not sure they would be good. But then, I've never really matched fish to fish before so.. xD

Also. 6in = teeny compared to 2 feet or more to me. lol. xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Fair enough.  BN plecos are small compared to commons, tis true. Commons are scary huge.

Kuhli loaches are great companions for bettas. They prefer soft acid water, so should be ok in your tank if you leave your water natural (which I would - treating water to change the pH can be dangerous, especially since your pH is well within the healthy range for a betta). 
Kuhlis get to about 4 inches but are skinny little things, so have a small bioload. They are very cute and come in striped and black varieties. I'd go for a school of 6 - in small groups they are shy and won't come out. They need a sand substrate and appreciate lots of hiding places. They are experts at getting places they shouldn't, so be careful with your filter or any cracks in the lid. They prefer a planted tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Ten gallons can take a lot more fish than I previously thought!  What would the water change schedule be for a betta and 6 cories?


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm new but have been highly successful with my ten gallon betta plus five harlequin rasboras (started with six but one was erratic from the start and died. I did not replace as the other five seem perfectly happy.) They are mid to high level. I started them first and left them two weeks as tank finished up cycling. I took three hours to acclimate my betta in a container where he could see them for the whole time. Thankfully we have not had one ounce of trouble, but I have read that depends a bit on your betta. I did a lot of research here before choosing, and it paid off. The tank is in a young child's room, so I wanted a bit more action in there. However, there are lots of hiding spots and some full plants. My betta seems to like open spaces more so it is not as heavily planted as some. My betta even seems to enjoy having company, believe it or not. 

I do distract the rasboras by feeding them first on one side of the tank, then find my betta and drop food just for him where he is. The rasboras dart when they feed, so it's taken a bit for everybody to get used to the program, but we seem to be doing fine now. 

I'd never made it this far if it weren't for this forum. We started ignorantly with a one gallon tank, but after a lot of reading here we are now at a much healthier and more enjoyable ten gallon. Good luck!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd do 8 Pygmy Cories. They are so small! Mine are only about half an inch right now and won't grow much larger.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Finnfinn, just a normal 50% weekly is ok unless the test kit says otherwise.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Huh. That's neat.
Are tetras a good match for bettas? My little sister seen some and wanted some, but didn't want to go getting anything that might decide to nibble on my veiltail or that he would think is delicious. lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Some can be, others can be nippy. If you have soft, low pH water and a planted tank, ember tetras are great. Very small, peaceful and non-nippy.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Would an African dwarf frong and a bristlenose be too much?
My little sister seen some at the petstore when I was getting my API stress coat n zyme, seeing as I was out and i like keeping them on hand, and kept asking me if i could put one in my tank. lol

Also.
Would a betta and ADF be able to live in a 3 gal together? I really don't think so, but just wanted to confirm that. xD
If not what's the smallest tank the can live in together? Is it 5 gal? o.0


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Two ADFs might be ok in your 10 gallon. It's too small for a BN pleco, though.
From what I know of ADFs, it's a no on the 3 gal.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

BNs need at least a 20 gallon. An ADF will be fine, I just don't like keeping them together. ADFs could struggle for food due to how slow they are.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Yeah. I've read that and was planning on hand feeding the ADF, so he'd get to eat too. xD

What would be the smallest size a betta and ADF could live together?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

There's a thread dedicated to ADFs in this section. Have a read of it.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for pointing me to it, I've been looking for it, and couldn't find it even with a forum search. xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, I should have linked you!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Would i be able to keep platys in there with him? If so, how many?
Would I be able to keep shrimp in with him and the platys (or 2 ADFs if I can't do the platys)? Could I do a dozen, if so?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have hard water, yes on the platies. 3 plus one betta fully stocks a ten gallon.  Personally, I don't like them in smaller than 15 gallons, but many people keep them contentedly enough in a 10.

The shrimp would also be fine, but I *think* some species of shrimp prefer softer water, so make sure you check the water parameters of the species you get.  I'd start with just 5 shrimp to see how they get along (making sure your boy doesn't eat them, for one thing!) and then get more.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

What about dwarf bristle noses or a dwarf candy stripe


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I've had shrimp before, and they did alright, but my last betta decided they were food, not friends. I'm hoping Raph does better.

Naladari, I've been informed by the very experienced members that bristlenoses need 20+.
Dwarf bristlenoses = bristlenoses.
Never heard of a candy stripe... 

Would a small school of tetras be okay with shrimp?
My water's not exactly hard. Lol


----------

